# Will These tires fit on these new rims??



## Scott81288 (Aug 22, 2008)

I want to get Momo - Strike (Chrome) 17x8 38mm offset	5-120.

I just bought new tires for my stock 17's and i dont want to get these rims if the tires i just bought dont fit. Anyone have an idea if they will fit?

BWT: Momo Strike (Chrome) Wheels/Rims Those are the Rims

The tires i got were Gdyr Eagle GT they fight on the stock 17s Any help would be great


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

yes they will fit. im not sure about the offset but 17 by 8 is the exact same size as stock.. therefore they will fit exactly the same


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sure a 17" tire will fit a 17" rim but I believe that the stock offset is 48 mm. Those wheels have 10 mm less offset and that could be problematic as far as fitment on the car itself.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

you'll be fine. i'm on 9.5's with less offset than that.


----------

